# Ways to Re-direct Kontakt to find samples in new directories



## MoeWalsaad (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello,
I wonder are there any methods, software, or tools that can re-direct Kontakt to look for samples in a different directory than the one it expects to find the samples at?

*Maybe a general Windows/Mac software that creates smart files-shortcuts/proxies that make shortcuts appear as if they are the real files stored in the real location, ---- or in other words, a software that makes the new directory appear as if it's the old directory. *got what I mean?

I'm sure this is a common composers issue when they need to move Libraries to different hard drives, I think this is theoritcally possible, so I hope somebody has found or developed a solution for this, whether on Windows or Mac
Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 17, 2020)

Sounds like you're referring to a symlink. Pretty sure Kontakt doesn't recognize them. (At least on mac this have never worked for me..)

Symlinks can also be problematic if you use any kind of sample manager. (I use AudioFinder). For a while AudioFinder would go into a recursive loop and crash on the spot. Another sample manager I use (Soundweaver) got stuck in an endless searching loop because unbeknownst to me Logic was using symlinks to show you sample directories in its "untagged loops" browser section.

Symlinks also can break pretty easily. Although I've used them in the past I've found them to be a pain in the ass and now try and maintain consistent, good file management instead (same drive names, same structure, cloning, etc - if possible)... This is also one of the many reasons why I personally avoid using external drives for samples whenever possible.

However in macos you can just hit the '*search spotlight*' button if a patch can't find files. This looks up where Spotlight (macos's search index) lists the files or directory in the index. It resolves the issue immediately, always has for me... Not sure what the windows equivalent is but imagine there's an option?

You can also do a batch re-save. If you do it's always a good idea to backup the original just in case you ran into the odd error when batch re-saving. Pretty sure this is how most people deal with the issue if moving files semi-frequently.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jul 17, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Sounds like you're referring to a symlink. Pretty sure Kontakt doesn't recognize them. (At least on mac this have never worked for me..)
> 
> Symlinks can also be problematic if you use any kind of sample manager. (I use AudioFinder). For a while AudioFinder would go into a recursive loop and crash on the spot. Another sample manager I use (Soundweaver) got stuck in an endless searching loop because unbeknownst to me Logic was using symlinks to show you sample directories in its "untagged loops" browser section.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input, looks like you struggled a lot with Symlink causing error loops, I see the point now.
I actually have no idea what is "Seach Spotlight" in Kontakt, is that a Mac feature? Because I don't see it on Windows version. and a rushed Google search doesn't say much about it.


I didn't think about using Batch re-save particularly with the intent to address this issue before, Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 17, 2020)

MoeWalsaad said:


> I actually have no idea what is "Seach Spotlight" in Kontakt, is that a Mac feature? Because I don't see it on Windows version. and a rushed Google search doesn't say much about it.


Yeah. Spotlight in macos's indexed "search" function built into the OS. (Unless disabled) it's always running in the background updating file locations which means that if you use the _search spotlight_ feature it resolves missing sample conflicts immediately. Apple must have an API available for integrating Spotlight into other applications and NI have taken advantage of it.

View attachment Search Spotlight.mp4















Windows doesn't have a search index like this, and Kontakt on Windows doesn't have a way to _search _this?


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jul 18, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Windows doesn't have a search index like this, and Kontakt on Windows doesn't have a way to _search _this?



That looks like a great Mac Feature, in Windows we don't have it as far as I know, unfortunately. unless some 3rd Party has developed something similar.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 18, 2020)

Yea, I'm wondering about that too. It's a pain!!

Batch resaving doesn't help *when loading projects*. For whatever reason Kontakt is not able to load samples of libraries from the same new place when loading a project as it does in standalone after batch resave. 

I'm actually very irritated and pissed by that because it's not an issue in any other sampler afaik! You just relocate the content and done. It's unbelievable to me that something like that is happening in a 400 euro sampler.

- One way to avoid the issue is to use the same drive letter and file structure on the new drive!

I had my libraries on a normal disk under D:\Libraries. Recently moved to a SSD - drive letter set to D. No issues.
If the drive letter is different it will not load the samples whether it's an old drive or a new one. 
Drive letters can be changed in "Disk Management". Accessed by right clicking on the windows symbol in Win 10. Not sure how it works in older versions.


----------

